# just beginning with a 60 lb bow, any advice for getting started?



## mousyman (Mar 27, 2012)

hi, im in australia and i just bought an old "robin hood" 60 lb compound bow, i quite like it, feels nice, though i dont really have anything to compare it to, it has a sight with 4 pins, a sighting hole on the string, dont know the technical name, and a 7 arrow quiver. i read somewhere that it was made in the 80's, by dalton(?) and was good for when it was made. anyway, ive got no real idea how to shoot it properly and i was hoping for a few tips or pointers on how things work on it and how to stand properly and so on and so forth.
thanks a lot


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You really need to start with a coach and someone who can get the bow set up to fit you and to be sure that it's safe to shoot. 

Bows usually have a good life span, but bowstrings don't. The problem is that new strings are often more costly than an old bow is worth.

For more local information check this website: http://www.archery-forum.com/ 
It's sort of the Archery Talk of Australia.

There are plenty of good archers and shops in Australia. The only one I know enough about to recommend is Marcus @ Urban Archery. You can contact him through the above forum. If you are not close enough to him, he or one of the other members of the forum will be able to guide you to a good shop.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mousyman (Mar 27, 2012)

the string looks to be in good condition, definately not as old as the bow. we have an archery club in town, i think i will see what it costs to join up and about coaches and so on. the guy i bought the bow off is a member i think so perhaps he can show me its particular quirks. 
thanks a lot mate, 
stewart


----------



## erickson_abreu (Apr 4, 2012)

Those are the ones you have to be careful with sometimes... the strings that "look" good lol. But yeah just go to the shop get it looked at no problem with being safe. And i hope you
have loads ot fun.. incase you need to buy a new bow you can always visit the AT classifieds section. They have really good deals on up to date bows


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

MAKE SURE THE BOW FITS YOU.......BEFORE YOU GET SOME BAD HABITS....TAKE IT TO A PRO SHOP AND MAKE SURE IT FITS... AND HAVE HIM CHECK OUT THE BOW AND STRING AND ALL THE EQU...BEFORE YOU GET HURT...


----------



## mousyman (Mar 27, 2012)

i went to an archery tutor and he had a look at it and said it would suit me well enough, and he showed me the right way to draw it and some excersizes i can do to build the right muscles for it. but i definately need a new string, so i've ordered one in


----------

